# Nikon D60 v Canon Rebel Xti



## Sirashley (Apr 4, 2008)

Alright, my absolute last camera question on which one to buy... I got my bonus, economy sucks, and now my budget is more limited... Which of these two cameras would you buy and why? I am leaning towards the Nikon D60 simply because I have allot of SD cards, whereas I don't have any compact flash... I have old Nikon and Canon FD lenses, so either way, its equal... The new Rebel Xsi is out of my budget, and liveview to me is worthless... Anyway, as I said, I am on the verge of buying, I'm just looking for final opinions... Thanks in advance...


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 4, 2008)

I think both cameras are around same price. the d60 is 749 on Nikon site and the Rebel should be aroudn the same(if not cheaper)
Rebel is 12 mp and D60 10(not biggest factor in selecting cameras)

Where your budget will come into play is the glass you decide to choose.

By the way...I got my 8gig CF card for Rebel and it was 90 bucks.

Body design the Nikon may be a little more sturdy but functionality and cutting edge the Rebel would be my choice(biased canon owner).

Used 30/40d or even used d70 or d80 should also be somethign you may look into.

What is your budget if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Buszaj (Apr 4, 2008)

Rebel XTi is actually 10.1 MP. D60 does not have an internal AF motor, this means that only specific lenses will autofocus with the D60, these are usually more expensive. D60 is newer than the Rebel.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 4, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> Alright, my absolute last camera question on which one to buy... I got my bonus, economy sucks, and now my budget is more limited... Which of these two cameras would you buy and why? I am leaning towards the Nikon D60 simply because I have allot of SD cards, whereas I don't have any compact flash... I have old Nikon and Canon FD lenses, so either way, its equal... The new Rebel Xsi is out of my budget, and liveview to me is worthless... Anyway, as I said, I am on the verge of buying, I'm just looking for final opinions... Thanks in advance...


As far as photography is concerned, you really can't go wrong with either one.  However, Nikon has been known to improve sex life.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 4, 2008)

I was talking about the XSI cause of this 

" The new Rebel Xsi is out of my budget"


----------



## D-50 (Apr 4, 2008)

I know a lot of people here like the D40 and D60s but I still cannot support a camera that has these limitations.  I cant speak for Canon as I use a Nikon D200, but as far as Nikons go I would go with a D50 over the D40 or D60 or if you can find a used D70 or D80 in your range go with that.  The D60 will be a great camera when yuo start to use it but it will limit you as you start aquiring more gear.  Also the D40 is too small, I have not held the D60 but I imagine it is a similar size. I feel the D40 and D60s are DSLRs for people who want high quality snashots not to say you cannot take great photos with a D40 but they are more aimed at people who love ther P&S but want a little more.


----------



## Crosby (Apr 4, 2008)

Socrates said:


> As far as photography is concerned, you really can't go wrong with either one. However, Nikon has been known to improve sex life.


 
Man... I'm just going to leave that one alone.


----------



## Mav (Apr 4, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> I have old Nikon and Canon FD lenses, so either way, its equal...


Which Nikon lenses do you have?  Are they 1986 or newer AF or AF-D?


----------



## Dao (Apr 4, 2008)

Just my personal point of view, I do not think it is a wise idea to choose a camera based on what memory it take.  But of course, if all others criteria is the same, the only thing different is the memory card, then I will say go with the Nikon.

Memory card price is going to drop for sure, but not the lens.  Few years ago, 1G card cost more than 100 bucks.  And now you can even buy it for less than 10 bucks. 

Have you try both cameras in your hands?  I learned someone do not like the Rebel camera because of it size. (For people have bigger hands).  Someone do not like the lower end Nikon DSLR because the autofocus will not work on some non AF-S/AF-I lens.

It really comes down to which one will give you a bigger GRIN  when it is in your hands.


----------



## confucious (Apr 4, 2008)

I would suggest not factoring in your existing cards.  To choose a camera based on existing memory would be tragic, I think.  I would suggest choosing the camera that does it for you....do you want full on spot-metering?  If so, does the Nikon d-60 have it?  I know the xti doesn't...  things like that should sway the decision.  But that's just me.

   AS to which...Canon over the D-60 any day...if it lacks an auto focus motor ,that is a real detractor.  I know one doesn't NEED to have auto-focus, but it is a bonus!  To end up with a camera with that kind of lens limitation would be a pity.

    Just to let you know - I am extraordinarily biased.  I have a Canon XTI and love it.

   So far it has done very little for my sex life, however.  Maybe you SHOULD go with the Nikon....    :er:


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 4, 2008)

If your gonna go nikon i'd stay away from d40,d60,d40x. Look for a D50 or D80.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 4, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> If your gonna go nikon i'd stay away from d40,d60,d40x. Look for a D50 or D80.


For some persons, that's valid advice but for others, it's absolutely wrong.  That's a blanket statement.  You should give reasons so that the OP can determine if those reasons are important to him.

What exit?


----------



## Mav (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a lowly D40 and a D80, and....  The D40 is pretty much all I shoot with these days while the D80 sits in my bag.  I do have a very nice AF-S lens though, the 17-55DX.  My shooting style has very much moved away from primes (sold most of em), and thus I have no real need for the in-body focusing motor to drive them.

Everybody here just assumes by default that everybody is going to want to play around with tons of different lenses and use the older and more specialized screw-driven types, but that isn't necessarily true.  Even if you don't have AF support, you can still use them too.  I occasionally plop my 50mm f/1.4 on my D40 for some low light work.  Manual focus is no problemo in more than a few cases.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm happy with my Rebel XT and 50mm f1.8 and kit lenses.  I've seen some pretty professional natural shots with Rebels.


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 4, 2008)

Buszaj said:


> D60 does not have an internal AF motor, this means that only specific lenses will autofocus with the D60, these are usually more expensive.



That would have broke the deal for me.


----------



## Early (Apr 4, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> Alright, my absolute last camera question on which one to buy... I got my bonus, economy sucks, and now my budget is more limited... Which of these two cameras would you buy and why? I am leaning towards the Nikon D60 simply because I have allot of SD cards, whereas I don't have any compact flash... I have old Nikon and Canon FD lenses, so either way, its equal... The new Rebel Xsi is out of my budget, and liveview to me is worthless... Anyway, as I said, I am on the verge of buying, I'm just looking for final opinions... Thanks in advance...


Canon FD lenses won't mount directly to the DSLRs.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 4, 2008)

Early said:


> Canon FD lenses won't mount directly to the DSLRs.


I forgot that Canon has not been as consistent as Nikon with regard to lens mounts.


----------

